# Router table switch



## Haze5 (Dec 30, 2017)

While I'm building my router table, what about a paddle switch for Triton 3.25 Rockler has them around $40 but I get mail amazon on Powertech for a lot cheaper but which one?? Thanks Haze5


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

I got the cheap one on Amazon and it does the job. The one I got needs a deep box to install it in so now is a good time for you to install this so that it sits flush at the front of your table and not sticking out on the outside like mine is.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you want the table to look fancy then that's the way to go, but if you want to simply turn your router on and off then just mount a box and turn it on with a regular switch. I have an outlet mounted on the inside of the cabinet controlled by a switch mounted on the outside of the cabinet. When I turn it on it turns on both a router and a shop vac.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

go for high visibility in your face surface mount...
for safety...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> go for high visibility in your face surface mount...
> for safety...


And having one with a large surface that you can hit with your knee/leg makes it far safer should you need to hold on when something goes wrong.......Spend a few dollars and save yourself some grief and also check the specks and make sure it's designed to handle the full amperage of the router at the rated voltage.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I got the Powertec and it was a dud. I tried contacting Powertec twice to see if there was something I could do with it and they wouldn't even return my email to tell me to piss off. I tried every possible combination to make it work and even finally took it apart to see if something could be done. It would energize the circuit as long as I held the paddle down but would stop as soon as I released it. The magnet that was supposed to hold it down wasn't working. I'm not alone, reviews indicate that there is a small but predictable failure rate. Amazon refunded the money for the switch but not the $7-8 shipping charges. I recommend you buy one where you can walk in and return it for that reason.

As for a switch and where to mount it I went to a standard light switch in a dust proof enclosure, i.e. a plastic electrical box and that special cover. I mounted it on top of the plenum I built in my fence for dust control. Since I like to work from both sides of my table it couldn't be mounted on one side under the table. Since mounting it on the fence I've decided that I will never again mount one anywhere else. In my opinion this is the best and safest place you can put it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've seen switches mounted on posts at the back of some tools, but I prefer it where I can hit it with my leg. I don't like letting go of something if a problem occurs.


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

Haze5 said:


> While I'm building my router table, what about a paddle switch for Triton 3.25 Rockler has them around $40 but I get mail amazon on Powertech for a lot cheaper but which one?? Thanks Haze5


I've read that the Triton routers have a "Euro-style" start switch that is not compatible with an external "On/Off' switch--any truth to that--or is it just another Internet myth?? Is it possible to lock the Triton in the "On" position so that it is totally controlled by the external paddle switch??
Cabbie


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I considered that Tom but if you need both hands on the work then I figured I'm probably doing something I shouldn't or doing it a way I shouldn't. I don't trap boards which is one of those circumstances and the other that comes to mind is dropping a board on a spinning bit to make stopped cuts which is another practice I avoid even though lots of guys do it and say they do it successfully. It just seems too dangerous to me and stopped cuts can be accomplished with a handheld plunge router instead and there is virtually no risk that way. 

So if you eliminate all those type operations then every other type allows you to move the piece away from the bit or up off the bit (as in grooves). I have used knee switches on other tools, my Unisaw has one for example, and I find myself searching for it sometimes as it isn't where I expected it. On any tool you use where you move in relation to it as you are using it there is always that possibility that it may not be exactly where you think it is. I can see the switch on my fence so I know exactly where to aim for and it takes less than a second to hit it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Cabbie41 said:


> I've read that the Triton routers have a "Euro-style" start switch that is not compatible with an external "On/Off' switch--any truth to that--or is it just another Internet myth?? Is it possible to lock the Triton in the "On" position so that it is totally controlled by the external paddle switch??
> Cabbie


I wired my setup so that the fence mounted switch energizes the plug receptacle I mounted on the side of my router cabinet. The switch on my router stays ON in that situation which is probably what you would need to do too. I basically ran an extension cord wire out of the receptacle box that is about 15' long as my cabinet is on wheels so that I can move it out of the way when I don't need it. The hot wire goes through the box to the switch and back hot to the load side of the plug receptacle.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Couple of other options at Grizzly or Sears.com

https://www.grizzly.com/search?q=(switch+AND+paddle)+OR+(switch+OR+paddle)


I am a big fan of switches you can bump with your knee, hip, etc. Too many years of working at places that require them. If you use the 'light switch', you could also put a E-stop button inline. A long time back I posted how we had modified some of our older stationary machines with them.


https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/6951-emergency-stop-modifications.html#post64375


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine came from Rockler...several years ago.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

My choice is none of the above. My switch is a foot switch from Harbor Freight. Step on it, you have power. Step off, power shuts off. No getting startled, jumping back, machine still running, then have to move to shut it off. Get startled, when you move back, your foot comes off the switch, power shuts down. Priced at $13.99 now. They also have a model you step on to turn power on, then step on again to turn power off - personally I would not use one of this model.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Cabbie41 said:


> I've read that the Triton routers have a "Euro-style" start switch that is not compatible with an external "On/Off' switch--any truth to that--or is it just another Internet myth?? Is it possible to lock the Triton in the "On" position so that it is totally controlled by the external paddle switch??
> Cabbie


Triton works with an external switch okay, as you can see from my setup. If it is the TRA001 you must first lock the Triton on/off switch to on and then use you external switch. You will need to turn the switch off at the Triton when you want to change bits or the self locking mechanism will not work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The safety interlocks on the Triton take some getting used to, but it does avoid having your Triton eat your fingers.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I have had my table for years and still haven't put a switch on it. I guess I procrastinate a little.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Old_Tom said:


> Triton works with an external switch okay, as you can see from my setup. If it is the TRA001 you must first lock the Triton on/off switch to on and then use you external switch. You will need to turn the switch off at the Triton when you want to change bits or the self locking mechanism will not work.


Removing the Triton switch interlock


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Just about any switch can work, you can build your own paddle, if needed. Just make sure it has the correct amperage that your router will put out, or rather suck in. This usually is not much of a concern with most routers, until you get in the over 3Hp range. But any switch rated for a table saw, or bandsaw will work. I have one of the foot paddle switches, but that is used only on tools that I move the material around a lot. Like a fret saw, saber saw, or mainly my scroll saw. Not sure I would ever need to use on a router (unless you do a lot of inlay work) But even then, I use a Dremel and just leave it on for that work.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Stick486 said:


> Removing the Triton switch interlock


Thanks Stick but I would rather retain the extra safety. It isn't a big pain once you get used to it.


----------

